# Niiiice, but WOW!



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes-/231688829327


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2015)

Geez Bri, Your wife is going to kill you when she see's how much you spent on that one!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez Bri, Your wife is going to kill you when she see's how much you spent on that one!




no, not me THIS time.....


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Cool, but not that cool.


----------



## then8j (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like the bike is being fed into a wood chipper.....what's the thing on the back?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 22, 2015)

then8j said:


> Looks like the bike is being fed into a wood chipper.....what's the thing on the back?



It is a late 40's/early 50's Saginaw Powerbike unit. They were powered by Briggs & Stratton or Continental (45'canted) engines.


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

......................


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

catfish said:


> Cool, but not that cool.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah, I would much rather have $6000 than that bike, I really have no desire to own that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 22, 2015)

then8j said:


> Looks like the bike is being fed into a wood chipper.....what's the thing on the back?




Its funny 'cause its true!


----------



## chitown (Sep 22, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;YXJZBjylYlo]https://youtu.be/YXJZBjylYlo[/video]


----------



## then8j (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow! What a hideous looking ride, but a very nice looking gutter sweeper.


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2015)

They actually are good riders on a good bike, I rode one on a mid 40's Dayton and was surprised how good it rode, it sold for around $3000. 25 yrs ago so not surprised at that price.


----------



## chitown (Sep 24, 2015)

*Ranger Power Cycle...*

Ad from 1939 showing a Schwinn built motorbike with all the bells and whistles... and the rear end chopped to make room for the Briggs & Stratton!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2015)

a shame the back of the bike needs to be chopped off.... better call Aunt Becky...


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 24, 2015)

“Calling Aunt B ! “....


----------

